# External Hard Drive Recommendation 211 K



## mickeyboat (Dec 30, 2009)

I want the lowest risk installation recommendation to add a USB hard drive to a new 211K. I have read the many threads and understand you want one that doesn't go to sleep, and if it does, you have to meddle with software on your computer to change it-maybe. Is there a 1 TB off the shelf hard drive that I can just plug in and expect it to work first time out of the box without hooking up to a computer or other? What make and exact model do you all recommend I go purchase (and expect to find at Best Buy or Frys currently)? Reliability and ease of start up should be a prime concern and not initial cost. Should it be connected to the 211K before I call Dish to activate/format it? Sorry for the many questions, this whole HD and external hard drive thing is new to me.


----------

